# Baby goat throwing up HELP



## collegeboy312 (Jun 24, 2013)

We have an almost three month old female goat, we got her and her sister a couple days ago. her sister is fine but this one has been vomiting today and keeps squatting like shes trying to poop but cant, she also keeps chewing, the vomit is green and liquidy. 

Is it because shes having trouble being weaned off the mothers milk?? What should we do?


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2013)

Did she get into anything that she shouldn't have?  Any poisonous plants ?

Vomiting and constipation are both symptoms of plant poisoning...

Remove her to a dry lot environment if you can or confine her to a stall.  Provide lots of clean water.

Take her temperature too.

Please provide any additional information that you can such as temp, how often is she vomiting (uncontrollably or just once or twice), is she peeing normally, rapid or weak pulse, dilated pupils or normal pupils?

If you suspect plant poisoning call your vet now and be ready to administer activated charcoal under their direction.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 24, 2013)

x2 on poisoning.  Call a vet asap.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 25, 2013)

any times I have seen someone talk about vomiting it has been poisoning or they ate a foreign object, like string or plastic and it is blocking their stomach.


----------

